# Commercial HVAC Players in the Indoor Grow Industry



## gPod (Jul 27, 2016)

Who are some of the frequent indoor grow HVAC manufacturers that are providing equipment these days. I've heard of a few Data Aire, Carrier, Stulz, etc.. Anyone have insight into which of these manufacturers provide a solid solution? Thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2016)

I have not heard of this.  What kind of equipment are you talking about?


----------



## gPod (Jul 28, 2016)

HVAC equipment for growing facilities. Seeing the larger grow facilities going up around Denver and Oregon they are using commercial HVAC to monitor and provide a consistent environment for plant growth. 

What type of equipment are you familiar with?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 29, 2016)

Surna is probably the best solution for a commercial grow. They provide all types of cooling, but for larger scale grows Water Chilling coolers are the way to go.


----------



## gPod (Jul 29, 2016)

NorCalHal said:


> Surna is probably the best solution for a commercial grow. They provide all types of cooling, but for larger scale grows Water Chilling coolers are the way to go.




I've heard of surna before. They offer a piece by piece deal. I've seen some equipment that is all in one in terms of Temp, Humidity control, CO2, etc. What companies offer the large water chillers?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh, did not know you were speaking of large commercial grows.  Thanks.


----------



## gPod (Jul 29, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Oh, did not know you were speaking of large commercial grows.  Thanks.



No worries, do you know of any outside Surna that does large commercial grows?


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 29, 2016)

gPod said:


> I've heard of surna before. They offer a piece by piece deal. I've seen some equipment that is all in one in terms of Temp, Humidity control, CO2, etc. What companies offer the large water chillers?


 Surna does the water chilling systems.


----------

